# MAP Sensor screw and T17 TORX?



## RavOcean (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to fix a known issue with the MAP sensor covering by oil which causes P0106 code.
I use T15 to unscrew the MAP sensor. But it feels like I need T17 for that which I couldn't find anywhere. 
So after removing and installing the sensor for about 8 times now I've finally destroyed the screw on MAP sensor. I screwed it somehow by using the T15 screwdriver and I'm sure I won't be able reuse that screw again. 

If anyone knows where can I get the right screw for that please let me know! I have no idea where to look for that since it doesn't have any part number.

Thank you!


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

I feel your pain - I am also getting a recurring P0106. Have you replaced your PCV valve internals? I believe that is commonly where the oil gets into the intake.

About the bolt - if you check with your closest VW dealer parts department, they should be able to get you a replacement. However it is just a self-tapping screw, and in a pinch a standard self tapping screw of similar thread size/count would probably be fine. The o-ring on the sensor is what creates the seal, and the screw is really just there for retention, not clamping force.

Officially I would recommend going to the dealership and getting the correct replacement screw, but in theory a standard self-tapping should be fine.


----------



## kevinmfconrey (Feb 18, 2016)

RavOcean said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been trying to fix a known issue with the MAP sensor covering by oil which causes P0106 code.
> I use T15 to unscrew the MAP sensor. But it feels like I need T17 for that which I couldn't find anywhere.
> ...


The code can be fixed at the dealer. I had the same issue for a pretty long time trying everything I've read in here and on the internet. It's a phantom signal that causes MAP sensor failure symptoms. The fix: software update. Blew my mind when I tallied up all the wasted money in trying to fix it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

